# Phone gets me in but won’t start car



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

So for the past 36 hours or so my phone unlocks the car automatically no problem but the car requires me to use the key car on center drink holder area to get moving.

Connects fine for Bluetooth streaming on music and calling and texting. 

What is going on? Advice?

I tried the reboot (with brake), didn’t fix it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Did you try rebooting the phone?


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@garsh - no, but trying it now .... update shortly ....

... and the verdict is ............................ SUCCESS! Thanks Garsh. Interesting that it worked that way.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Long story is bluetooth, the protocol is somewhat sound. Bluetooth, the implementation in most phones is hot garbage since there is software involved. It crashes ...but only sorta...or has a misconfigured bit somewhere, and you get weird behaviour. Off and on again is usually the cure. I like using airplane mode on then off to tweak the bluetooth modem power without rebooting the whole phone.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Frully said:


> Long story is bluetooth, the protocol is somewhat sound. Bluetooth, the implementation in most phones is hot garbage since there is software involved.


I just wanted to emphasize this. Great summary, Frully! 

And it's not just the software that's to blame. A lot of phones have buggy radio chips (that handle all the wireless protocols, like WiFi, Bluetooth, LTE, 3G, etc.). Newer phones tend to have less-buggy hardware, but nothing is ever bug-free.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

I got so sick of the delay when walking up to the car and trying to open a door - seeing the screen say to use the keycard and standing there like a dummy waiting for my car to let me in. Got the new keyfob (with passive entry) and it's a thing of the past now. Instantly recognizes me and lets me in. Have since removed my "phone as key" and haven't looked back.

I know a lot of M3 owners are anti-keyfob, but it's been a spectacular addition to my pocket!


----------

